# Cancer and making my dog comfortable



## Ang3lblu3y3s (Mar 24, 2013)

My pitty wa diagnosed with cancer in stage 5 on March 23,2013 and was devastating to me but I'm sure she isn't thrilled either. She doesn't seem to be in excruciating pain but she is uncomfortable. I just need help figuring out what to do to make her final days more comfortable. I'm watching her cancer spread right in front of my eyes and nothing can stop it at this point. I'm torn up about losing her after her being a family member for 12 years now I don't need to be criticized but need some good advice to where I go from here. Please ask me questions if not understanding my dilemma and advice is needed ASAP. Thank you


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your baby's situation. What type of cancer, do you know? What kind of prognosis did the vet give? Unfortunately I have to have the "quality of life" talk with pet owners all too often and it never gets easier. Just remember the good times and keep in mind that as a responsible pet owner it is up to you to decide when enough is enough and let her go  But I hope you still have some quality time with her and she someday can go peacefully.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

so sorry! My grandmas Schnauzer had cancer and had to be put down. You definitely need to put her needs above your own. I know how hard it is but it's not always fair to hold on. (I'm not judging in any way shape or form nor am I picking or trying to be rude) The vet recommended my grandmas dog to be put down so we brought her home and cuddled and loved her for a few days and took lots of pictures and gave her all her favorite things and then we took her back in to the vet and my grandma held her while they let her go over the rainbow bridge.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

You'll know when her time comes. Keep her warm and cozy, feed her all her favorites and enjoy this time you have left


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

So sorry for you and your girl. I would talk with the vet as far as medication for pain control and then the rest is just going to be your judgment. Do what you can , make her last meals special all the crap she couldn't have before I would let her have ( in moderation , you dont need her getting the runs and such) spend time doing her fav things, if she is sore she will let you know her limits. I think with most it comes down to quality of life over quantity and for that you as the owner will be the one to know when that quality of life is not worth it anymore. Im sorry you are in this situation, I dread the day I have to make those choices. Best wishes and hope you are able to find peace and remember the happy times you had with her / have with her.


----------



## Ang3lblu3y3s (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm very grateful for all the advice. It's just so hard to watch my baby sleep most the day but we have been giving her the favorite foods and keeping her pain down to a minimum. She loves the spoiling and it makes me happy to at least see her eat small bits of food and drinking water. I want to spend as much quality time with her as possible. Her beautiful eyes and perky ears are trying to keep us reassured that she is very content with her situation. Unfortunately our weather is horrible tonight with high winds and snow but keeping her toasty inside. I love her so much.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ang3lblu3y3s (Mar 24, 2013)

To answer downlikedisco's questions our vet told me when he did the X-rays that we needed to make an appt with a canine oncologist at Purdue Veterinary. Unfortunately its very aggressive and has taken over her glands very quickly putting some pressure on her lungs. she is sleeping on a pile of pillows. He is sure this cancer started in mammary area (breast) and has most Definately moved to her lymph nodes. She has many golf ball like lumps under her right front leg area.
This started when we had to remove a very swollen nipple in that area. It had a round like knot at the tip of it and was hanging at least 2 inches from her chest. They didn't send it in thinking it was just a cyst. Looking back now I can seeing more signs that something was going on. But it's too late for "what ifs" now it's just making her comfortable and showing her our love.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robertcpayne9 (6 mo ago)

This is such a heart-breaking news. I can recommend you this type of cancer treatment. A veterinarian friend told me about a dog dewormer called fenbendazole that some people believe cured their cancer. The drug administered orally with food. It is better to buy pure fenbendazole capsules without extra impurities.


----------

